# Anyone Use elightbars.org?



## PhillyRube (Dec 29, 2009)

Just wondering, they've been down for a week........

For those not familiar, it is a website for emergency lights, sirens, etc. I've refered quite a few cops and firemen here for their duty lighting needs.


----------

